# Diagnosis code help -DERMATOLOGIST FOR REMOVAL



## MsMaddy (Dec 14, 2009)

I NEED DX FOR REFERRING A PT TO DERMATOLOGIST FOR REMOVAL OF TATTOO. OUR DOCTOR SAW THE PT'S TATTOO AND HE REFERRED HER TO GET IT REMOVED. 

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------



## CarolLR (Dec 14, 2009)

Your doctor doesn't like tattoo's, or just didn't like HER tattoo?


----------



## CarolLR (Dec 14, 2009)

Seriously though...
709.09 = Other disorders of skin and subcutaneous tissue; Other


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 14, 2009)

CarolLR said:


> Your doctor doesn't like tattoo's, or just didn't like HER tattoo?



Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## MsMaddy (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm glad to know that there are Coders who have sense of humer. Your funny Carol. Thanks for your help. My doctor just felt that the pt should see the dermatloglist instead him removing it. I gues he did'nt feel confident enough. 

MsMaddy


----------

